# Please help: 22's on a big body fleetwood



## SmoothCaddi (Jul 21, 2004)

What's up? Does anyone know what I would need to do to put 22's with 265/40/22 on my 94 Fleetwood? I know the front wouldn't be a problem, but the rears would probably rub the inner skirt.

Someone please help!

~Steve (Baltimore, MD)


----------



## CRACKINNECKSBACK (Oct 29, 2006)

usually 22" are 9.5 inch so your more then likely have to shave the wheel well trim piece. I guess it depends if you are juicing it lowing it or raising it. I say trash them 22's and chuck some 155/80/13teens on that bitch! :biggrin:


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CRACKINNECKSBACK_@Nov 5 2006, 05:13 PM~6509609
> *usually 22" are 9.5 inch so your more then likely have to shave the wheel well trim piece. I guess it depends if you are juicing it lowing it or raising it. I say trash them 22's and chuck some 155/80/13teens on that bitch! :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Ridin Deep (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@Nov 5 2006, 08:15 PM~6509620
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


x3 :biggrin: .....but i believe if you get 22x8 you will be str8 because 22x8 are about the same width as 13x7 reversed


----------



## SmoothCaddi (Jul 21, 2004)

Yea, the 13's are cool with juice, but I'm keepin the suspension stock. The 22's I'm lookin at are infact 9.5" wide, I'm just tryin to see if anyone knows exactly what needs to be done...I hate to buy the wheels and find out I can't roll em...

~Steve


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

pics?


----------



## 77cutdog (Oct 9, 2002)

I seen know a guy in my town that as a 94-96 fleetwood with 22's but i am not sure how wide the rims are but he said he just threw the rims on no mods. :biggrin:


----------



## CRACKINNECKSBACK (Oct 29, 2006)

get the 22's if thats your style, slap it on that ho, and trim as needed. your gonna make them fitt cause you ain't gonna return them. I would suggest 35 series tires instead of 40 series. :biggrin:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

your best bet is a 22x8 with a 30 or 35 series tire, they will bolt right on with no problems.... them shits you wanna put on are gonna give you some problems, nothing huge but youll definately have to trim the inner fender in the front and shave the inside of the skirt in the rear and its will still be very iffy as to if it will work or not.

my suggestion would be a 22x8 with a 265/35/22


----------



## SmoothCaddi (Jul 21, 2004)

Yea, I wish I had a choice. I can get a real good deal on these 22x9.5 I just wish someone could tell me, "yea I did that, or it's not worth trying"

Anyway, thanks for the replies I've got...


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

do it. you going to need the smallest tires possable though. a guy here in my town had a fleet with 22's. 9.5" wide and he didn't have any problems. i've never seen a 8" wide 22". only 9.5" and up.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SmoothCaddi_@Nov 7 2006, 08:24 PM~6524515
> *Yea, I wish I had a choice. I can get a real good deal on these 22x9.5  I just wish someone could tell me, "yea I did that, or it's not worth trying"
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the replies I've got...
> *



http://www.eastcoastryders.com

or

http://www.kingofthestreets.com

same site, someone will know


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Nov 8 2006, 12:11 AM~6525900
> *do it.  you going to need the smallest tires possable though.  a guy here in my town had a fleet with 22's.  9.5" wide and he didn't have any problems.  i've never seen a 8" wide 22".  only 9.5" and up.
> *



most 22" wires are available in 8" wide as well as the player 717, a few incubus wheels, a few p.miller wheels etc. theres a ton out there


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

these Intros are 9.5 in the rear clearing.


----------



## SmoothCaddi (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn, that's bad ass....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I like those billett grilles too.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 10 2006, 11:54 PM~6545882
> *
> 
> these Intros are 9.5 in the rear clearing.
> ...


Those are 20s though, right? They don't look like 22s. Looks sharp anyway. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 11 2006, 12:54 AM~6545882
> *
> 
> these Intros are 9.5 in the rear clearing.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 14 2006, 05:51 AM~6564203
> *Those are 20s though, right?  They don't look like 22s.  Looks sharp anyway. :thumbsup:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SmoothCaddi_@Nov 5 2006, 04:58 PM~6509534
> *What's up?  Does anyone know what I would need to do to put 22's with 265/40/22 on my 94 Fleetwood?  I know the front wouldn't be a problem, but the rears would probably rub the inner skirt.
> 
> Someone please help!
> ...


I had 22/9.5 on mine witha 265/35/22 tire its fine you dont have to cut or shave anything.The only prob i had was super sharp turns they rubed the frame a little it was nothing major though.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 29 2006, 03:08 PM~6660782
> *I had 22/9.5 on mine witha 265/35/22 tire its fine you dont have to cut or shave anything.The only prob i had was super sharp turns they rubed the frame a little it was nothing major though.
> *



thats a given, a little rubbing is gonna occur at some point on any car with 22's and up, not much you can do about it.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2006, 09:16 PM~6663271
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats badass, looks like platinum shields


----------



## KC_Caddy (Apr 28, 2008)

Where can you find the billet grilles like the one in that pic? I'd love to slap one of those on my '93 Brougham. Bought it a few weeks ago and the stok grille is cracked a little. This would be a nice upgrade.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

THEY SELL THEM ON JEGS.COM ABOUT 100 BUCKS THATS WHERE I GOT MINE


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

Who sells 22*8 spokes?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrpiercings_@Apr 28 2008, 05:10 PM~10523993
> *Who sells 22*8 spokes?
> *


O.G. Wires


----------



## sjcstllo0612 (Jul 29, 2006)

Why not 13s??? Cheaper and look nicer.


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 11 2006, 12:54 AM~6545882
> *
> 
> these Intros are 9.5 in the rear clearing.
> ...


anyone know where i can get a grill like that one


----------

